# Vossen Japan Owners Meet | Part 2



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Part 2 - Vossen Owners Meet

Visit Vossen Wheels for the full experience!!






Imagine over sixty Vossen equipped cars at a single show, heads turning at the sight of flawless creations. Such it was at the owners meet in Japan.










Held in the historical city of Hamamatsu-just north of the Pacific Ocean-the event was beyond packed. Towering mountains and tall, bare-leaved trees surrounded guests and attendees.










All sorts of breathtaking cars lined the streets, with pre-appointed parking spots set for customers and dealers, respectively.










Despite the immense turnout, people were civilized and genuinely excited to be there.










Cars were shiny, newly detailed, and ready to be photographed and admired by Japan's automotive community.










We felt the excitement as soon as we arrived.










Booths were up everywhere and, as always, we showed up with goodies and exclusive Vossen World Tour Japan tees.










We decided to provide lunch and refreshments as a gesture of our appreciation.










It was amazing to hear the stories of supporters who had driven hours just to meet and mingle with our team.










Despite the obvious language barrier, we were all united by our love and passion for automotive culture.


----------

